# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  47 عاما مباركة يا جلالة الملك ..

## ajluni top

منقول عن عمون نيوز.....


حاتم العبادي - يضيء جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني الجمعة الشمعة السابعة والأربعين من عمره المبارك في مسيرة حافلة بالعطاء والإنجاز.
 نذر الملك نفسه لعزة الوطن ونصرة قضايا أمته و شعبه المخلص الفخورين بهذه المناسبة الوطنية بكل اعتزاز، ثابتين على العهد بمزيد من العمل والإصرار والبناء.
 ففي الثلاثين من كانون الثاني من عام 1962 ولد جلالة الملك، وهو الابن الأكبر للمغفور له بإذن الله جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه.
 يوم عيد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني الميمون، هو عيد لكل الأردنيين، واليوم الأغلى على قلوب الفقراء والمعوزين، الذي نعموا بالدفء والإحساس بالأمان بلفتات ومكارم ملكية غيرت طرائق العيش والحياة لديهم.
 بكل اعتزاز يحتفي الأردنيون (غدا) بعيد مليكهم مؤكدين ثقتهم وأيمانهم بقيادتهم الهاشمية الفذة التي حققت الإنجازات الرائدة من اجل رفعة الوطن وصون استقلاله ومنعته.
 في يوم ميلاد الملك يتداخل الخاص والعام في علاقة تلاحم ، يعز أن تجد لها نظائر مماثلة، وشواهد العلاقة ماثلة للعيان في كل مكان... في البادية والريف والمخيمات والمدن.. فارملة في قرية شقيرة تشاطر عجوزا في منطقة عجلون وشابا في منطقة المفرق الإحساس بحميمية العلاقة التي تربطهم بجلالة الملك..
 تلك العلاقة التي أرادها الملك أن تختصر المسافات بينه وشعبه لتكون قريبة ... بعيدة كل البعد عن جميع مظاهر المجاملات والرسميات.. لأنه ومنذ تسلمه سلطاته الدستورية.. قالها أن أسرتي أصبحت تزيد عن خمسة ملايين ... وعلى ارض الواقع جسدها، ليكون صديقا ونصيرا للفقراء.
 كبرت الأسرة وكبرت أحلامها في بلد بحجم الورد انتصر فيه التاريخ على الجغرافيا ويمتد عطاؤه بعد أن وصل القاصي والداني الى أشقاء أنهكتهم الصراعات والحروب في أصقاع الدنيا.. فالأردن كما هو تاريخه معطاء بقيادته التي تستمد شرعيتها من ارث ديني يوغل في التاريخ ويرتبط بسيد الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
 فالملك أول من هب لنصرة أهل فلسطين في قطاع غزة، إنسانيا وسياسيا وماديا، فالدم الذي هو هبة الله للحياه وأغلى ما نملك قدمه الملك ليسري الان في جسد غزي... وهذا حال دم الأردنيين جميعا الذين استجابوا لنداء جلالته بالوقوف لنصرة الأهل في فلسطين.
 هو الملك في عيد ميلاده يتسع قلبه لكل شعبه ويؤسس لخطاب متنور في مخاطبة الأخر ..يعتمد العقل ورؤية الممكن للواقع لاستشراف القادم .. وها هي خطاباته في المحافل الدولية والعالمية وفي مراكز صنع القرار ماثلة في ذاكرة الجميع معبرة عن رؤية جلالته.
 ولأنه الملك القائد ظل دوما وما زال مستمرا يشحذ الهمم ويبشر بالخير والعطاء سائرا على نهج الأجداد..فالأردن الذي بناه الهاشميون تخطى التحديات وتجاوز الصعوبات وبنى المؤسسات ليكون بحق وطن الأحرار.. وطن الأردنيين وملاذ الهاربين من الخوف الباحثين عن الأمن والاستقرار.
 على جبين الوطن الأسمى والأغلى كانت بيوت الخير الهاشمي كاللؤلو المنثور لتنهي معاناة اسر ودعت بيوت صفيح وخيما لا تقي من برد قارص ولا صيف قائظ .. ولسان حال ساكنيها يلهج بالدعاء عرفانا وشكرا لملك حمل همهم ووعد وأوفى ...وارتضى أن تكون هدية ميلاده ابتسامة طفل وفرحة عجوز انتصر لهم الملك في محنهم.

 جهد ملكي يسطر (إنموذجا) لدفع الأردن الى الأمام

 و شكل الأردن إنموذجا سطره جهد ملكي دأب عليه جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني منذ عقد من الزمن، رسم صورة ناصعة لمعنى الحياة الكريمة لمواطنيه، وسندا قويا لقضايا أمته، وعلاقات سياسية خارجية متينة تساعده في تحقيق الرؤى والطموح.
 المشاريع والمبادرات الملكية، شاهدة على حجم الإنجاز، الذي ينعم الجميع بخيراته في البوادي والأرياف والمدن والمخيمات، في معيشتهم ومسكنهم وغيرها من مستلزمات الحياة الكريمة، التي يسعى الملك على تحسينها، رغم التحديات.
 وتعكس تلك الإنجازات الملكية على الصعيد السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي، مدى قرب جلالته من الهم الوطني، وتفهمه له، والعمل على معالجته.
 وسعت الدبلوماسية الأردنية، التي يقودها الملك، على توحيد الصف العربي، والتي جسدتها الزيارات الملكية الى بغداد والدوحة والرياض والقاهرة والجزائر والكويت ومسقط وغيرها، فكانت هذه الزيارات في وقت يشهد العالم فيه تغييرات سياسية واقتصادية كبيرة، سيكون لها تأثير مباشر على المنطقة وقضاياه.
 فالعام 2008 شهد انتخاب إدارة أميركية جديدة، واستقالة لرئيس الحكومة الإسرائيلية وانتهاء الهدنة بين حماس و الإسرائيليين، وكذلك ألازمة الاقتصادية التي ضربت الاقتصاد العالمي ستفرض إيقاعا جديدا على السياسيات الاقتصادية الدولية.
 وفي مواجهة الكارثة، التي حطت على الشعب الفلسطيني في غزة، عبر مجزرة تعرض لها من الآلة الإسرائيلية، قتلت ودمرت وعاثت فسادا في القطاع، اثبت الأردن، بقيادة جلالة الملك بان العلاقة التي تربطه مع الفلسطينيين، هي علاقة اتصال والتصاق، نابعة من واجب اخوي ووطني وديني، إذ كان الملك أول من تحرك سياسيا وميدانيا للتنديد بالعدوان الإسرائيلي، والعمل من اجل وقفه، وتقديم كل العون والمساعدة للأشقاء في فلسطين من خلال قوافل تحمل المواد الطبية والغذائية وغيرها.
  لا يوجد من هو اقرب للشعب الفلسطيني من الشعب الأردني ... ثابت أدرني عبر عنه جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني (قولا وعملا.... سياسيا وإنسانيا) توّجه الملك بممارسات فعلية لا قوليه في مساعدة الأشقاء الفلسطينيين في مواجهة العدوان الإسرائيلي.
 هذه التغيرات، التي شهدها العالم ستتبلور مواقف وتبعاتها خلال العام 2009، الأمر الذي يستدعي ضرورة إدراك أهمية مواكبة ما سينتج عنها ومدى تأثيرها على المنطقة وقضاياها، خصوصا القضية الفلسطينية، والوضع القائم في العراق.
 عربيا، كرس جلالة الملك الدبلوماسية الأردنية لتعميق وتمتين علاقات الأردن العربية بما يخدم مصالح الأمة وأهدافها المشتركة في مواجهة التحديات، في زمن التكتلات الدولية، لتعزيز الدور العربي وحجم تأثيره في صناعة القرار والمستقبل.
  المبادرة لتوحيد الصف والجهد عناوين للدبلوماسية والحراك الأردني فكانت هنالك العديد من الزيارات المتبادلة بين الملك وزعماء دول عربية، فالملك أول زعيم عربي، يزور العراق، في موقف أردني ثابت، يسعى جلالته من خلاله على تأكيد أهمية وحدة وضرورة معالجة جراحه، لما له من دور كبير في محيطه العربي.
 وخلال تلك الزيارة، كان موقف الأردن اتجاه العراق الشقيق واضح، إذ شدد جلالته على دعم أمن واستقرار العراق الذي هو جزء أساسي من أمن واستقرار الأمة العربية(...) وأن الأردن يقف على مسافة متساوية من جميع مكونات الشعب العراقي.
 الى جانب موقف الأردن بضرورة توحيد العراقيين بمختلف أطيافهم السياسية من سنة وشيعة وأكراد لجهودهم والعمل على رص صفوفهم وترتيب أوضاعهم الداخلية هو الطريق الوحيد لبناء العراق الموحد وصاحب السيادة والقادر على خدمة شعبه وأمته العربية .
 وعلى صعيد القضية الفلسطينية، فلم يدخر جلالة الملك أي جهد من أجل التوصل الى حل عادل وشامل ودائم للقضية الفلسطينية، ففي جميع لقاءات جلالته مع رؤساء الدول سواء داخل الوطن او خارجه كان الهم الفلسطيني حاضرا، وكذلك في خطابات جلالة الملك في العديد من المنابر العالمية الهامة، سعى جلالته الى إيصال الصوت الفلسطيني من أجل العالم لحشد المساعدة والدعم لهم ومساندتهم في قضيتهم.
 وخلال لقاء جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني في أيار الماضي مع رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي رئيسي مجلسي الأعيان والنواب وعددا من رؤساء الوزارات السابقين ورؤساء اللجان في مجلسي الأعيان والنواب، قال جلالته أن جهدنا منصب على خدمة القضية الفلسطينية لكي نحمي الأردن وفلسطين معا، وذلك من خلال إقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة وإعادة الحقوق المشروعة للشعب الفلسطيني .
 وكان الأردن بتوجيهات الملك الساعي دائما لمساعدة الأشقاء في فلسطين، فالأردن أول من بعث مساعدات لأهل غزة بداية العام 2008 في مواجهة الحصار الإسرائيلي على أهله، وأول من استقبل مرضى القطاع للعلاج في المستشفيات الأردنية.
 كما أكد جلالة الملك في فعاليات المنتدى الاقتصادي الذي عقد في شرم الشيخ على ان المستقبل يبدأ برفع ظلال النكبة وان احتفالات الاستقلال تظل جوفاء ما دام السلام الدائم لم يتحقق بعد بسبب الأخطاء التي لم يتم تصحيحها(...) وان الاحتفال الحقيقي سيكون في اليوم الذي يكون فيه الفلسطينيون والإسرائيليون أحراراً وينعمون بالأمن 
 محليا، شهد العام الماضي العديد من المبادرات والتوجيهات الملكية التي من شأنها الدفع بالعلمية التنموية التي يشهدها الوطن على مختلف الصعد الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية.
 وبات ذلك جليا، في التوجيهات الملكية، التي عبر عنها في اللقاءات والجولات والزيارات الميدانية، أكد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ففي مجال التنمية السياسية، فإن الرؤية الملكية تهدف إلى توسيع قاعدة المشاركة في عملية صنع القرار وتنفيذه وتعزيز مبادئ المشاركة والمساءلة وتكافؤ الفرص .
 ونظرا لأهمية دور الإعلام، أعلن جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني عن أنشاء وتمويل صندوق لتدريب ودعم الصحفيين وتأهيلهم وتنمية قدراتهم النظرية والعملية بهدف الارتقاء بمهنة الصحافة في الأردن.
 وقال جلالته، خلال لقائه في وقت سابق نقيب الصحفيين عبد الوهاب الزغيلات، ان الحريات الصحفية ستبقي محط دعمنا واهتمامنا، معرباً عن أمله في ان تترافق الحرية مع الارتقاء بالمهنة بصورة تمكن العاملين فيها من أداء عملهم بكفاءة واحتراف ومهنية.
 وأكد جلالة الملك دعمه لجهود نقابة الصحفيين الهادفة الى تمكين الصحفيين من التعامل مع الحراك السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي دون الحد من الحريات وتوفير فرص حقيقة لهم في التدريب والتأهيل.
 وقال جلالته نحن مع أي جهد من شأنه ان يعزز من مهنية العمل الصحفي وانا واثق من قدرة ورغبة الصحفيين في الارتقاء بهذه المهنة التي هي من أنبل المهن التي تتعامل مع الحقيقة لا سواها .
 وفي إطار اهتمام الملكي بالإعلام، أكد جلالة الملك أن توقيف الصحافيين في قضايا النشر لن يتكرر في الأردن، وشدد على أولوية حماية المرأة والطفل من كل أشكال الاعتداء والعنف لأن في استمرار هذه الممارسات المرفوضة تخريب للمجتمع.
 وقال جلالته خلال لقائه رؤساء تحرير عدد من الصحف اليومية إن هذه القضايا خطوط حمر لا يسمح بتجاوزها.
 وتجسد الحرص الملكي على توفير الحياة الكريمة لأبناء الوطن، أطلق جلالته خلال العام 2008 العديد من المبادرات لدعم ذوي الدخول المحدودة والمتوسطة والمتدنية.
 فأطلق جلالة الملك المبادرات الوطنية للإسكان سكن كريم لعيش كريم والتي بموجبها سيتم بناء مائة ألف وحدة سكنية خلال السنوات الخمس المقبلة، في مسعى لتعزيز الأمن الاجتماعي والاقتصادي لشريحة واسعة من المواطنيين.
 وجه جلالة الملك الحكومة الى تخصيص 20 مليون دينار لشمول أكبر شريحة من الأسر المعوزة التي تتقاضى معونة وطنية سعيا الى تحسين واقعها المعيشي عبر تنفيذ برامج تتبناها وزارات التنمية الاجتماعية والعمل والصحة لتشغيل العاطلين من الفقراء وشمولهم ضمن مظلة التأمين الصحي.
 كما أعلن جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بأن يكون العام الحالي عاما زراعيا، بما يضمن تحسين أوضاع المزارعين والبدء بتنفيذ الاستراتيجية الزراعية التي تستهدف العمل ضمن برنامج فاعل للنهوض بالقطاع الزراعي وضمن المبادرات الملكية، أوعز جلالته للحكومة بإعفاء صغار المزارعين من فوائد المبالغ التي اقترضوها من مؤسسة الإقراض الزراعي لتمكينهم من مواجهة الظروف الصعبة التي يمر بها القطاع الزراعي.
 وكذلك صرف راتب مضاعف عن شهر نيسان للأسر والأيتام الذين يتلقون مساعدات شهرية من صندوق الزكاة لتحسين ظروفهم المعيشية وتوفير الحماية الكافية لهم لتأمين احتياجاتهم من السلع والمواد الأساسية.
 وأمر الملك بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك، بتخصيص مبلغ 200 دينار، لكل فرد وضابط من منتسبي القوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية والمتقاعدين العسكريين وأسر الشهداء، سيتم صرفها فورا من عوائد بيع جزء من أسهم الشركات الأردنية التي تم تخصيصها من قبل الحكومة لصالح صندوق المشاريع التنموية والاستثمارية التابع للقوات المسلحة.
 وكان الملك دائما الأقرب الى أبناء شعبه في مواجهتهم لهمومهم وقضاياهم والداعم لهم في نظرتهم الى المستقبل، وتجلت العلاقة بين القائد وأبناء شعبه في الجولات الملكية التي حرص الملك على القيام بها الى جميع محافظات المملكة والالتقاء بالمواطنين في القرى والبوادي والمخيمات.
 خلال جولات جلالة الملك التفقدية المتواصلة والمستمرة على واقع المواطنين في مختلف انحاء محافظات المملكة، كانت هنالك محطات تتجسد خلالها طبيعة العلاقة التي تربط القائد بأبناء شعبه.. تلك المحطات التي أنار بها جلالته عتمة الحياة على كثير ممن أطفىء المرض و العوز والحرمان نور الطريق أمامهم وسلبهم الابتسامة.
 لفتات ملكية كثيرة ، رسمت على الابتسامة على وجوه كثيرين من أبناء هذا الوطن بعد أن تاهت عنها لسنوات طويلة... لتعود الابتسامات بهيبة المنتصر على وجوه أصحابها، الذين أدركوا مدى قرب الملك إليهم يشاركهم فرحهم ونصيرهم في مواجهة نائبات الدهر.
 حرص جلالة الملك على تحسس هموم ومعاناة مواطنيه والعمل الفوري على معالجة تلك الأوضاع، لم يقتصر على تلك التي يلحظها خلال جولاته التفقدية لمحافظات المملكة، أو تلك التي تصل الى جلالته من قبل أصحابها، إنما وصل حد حرص جلالته الى متابعة بعض البرامج التي تتناول هموم ومشاكل المواطنين أو تلك التي تتناولها الصحف اليومية.. فتكون الاستجابة الملكية مباشرة وسريعة، وطالما سمعنا ذلك.

 السيرة الذاتية لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني

 ينتمي جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني إلى الجيل الثالث والأربعين من أحفاد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقد تسلم جلالته سلطاته الدستورية ملكا للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية في السابع من شهر شباط 1999م، يوم وفاة والده جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه.
 ولد جلالة الملك في عمان في الثلاثين من كانون الثاني 1962م، وهو الابن الأكبر لجلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه وصاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة منى الحسين. تلقى جلالته علومه الابتدائية في الكلية العلمية الإسلامية في عمان عام 1966م، بداية، لينتقل بعدها إلى مدرسة سانت إدموند في ساري بإنجلترا، ومن ثم بمدرسة إيجلبروك وأكاديمية ديرفيلد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لإكمال دراسته الثانوية.
 في إطار تدريبه كضابط في القوات المسلحة الأردنية التحق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بأكاديمية ساندهيرست العسكرية الملكية في المملكة المتحدة عام 1980م، وبعد إنهاء علومه العسكرية فيها قلّد رتبة ملازم ثان عام 1981م، وعيّن من بعد قائد سرية استطلاع في الكتيبة 13/18 في قوات الهوسار (الخيالة) الملكية البريطانية، وخدم مع هذه القوات في ألمانيا الغربية وإنجلترا، وفي عام 1982م، التحق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بجامعة أوكسفورد لمدة عام، حيث أنهى مساقا للدراسات الخاصة في شؤون الشرق الأوسط.
 ولدى عودة جلالته إلى أرض الوطن، التحق بالقوات المسلحة الأردنية، برتبة ملازم أول، وخدم كقائد فصيل ومساعد قائد سرية في اللواء المدرّع الأربعين. وفي عام 1985م، التحق بدورة ضباط الدروع المتقدمة في فورت نوكس بولاية كنتاكي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وفي عام 1986م، كان قائدا لسرية دبابات في اللواء المدرع 91 في القوات المسلحة الأردنية برتبة نقيب. كما خدم في جناح الطائرات العمودية المضادة للدبابات في سلاح الجو الملكي الأردني، وقد تأهل جلالته قبل ذلك كمظلي، وفي القفز الحر، وكطيار مقاتل على طائرات الكوبرا العمودية.
 وفي عام 1987م، التحق جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بكلية الخدمة الخارجية في جامعة جورج تاون في واشنطن العاصمة، ضمن برنامج الزمالة للقياديين في منتصف مرحلة الحياة المهنية، وقد أنهى برنامج بحث ودراسة متقدمة في الشؤون الدولية، في إطار برنامج الماجستير في شؤون الخدمة الخارجية .
 واستأنف جلالته مسيرته العسكرية في وطنه الأردن بعد إنهاء دراسته، حيث تدرج في الخدمة في القوات المسلحة، وشغل مناصب عديدة منها قائد القوات الخاصة الملكية الأردنية وقائد العمليات الخاصة. خدم جلالته كمساعد قائد سرية في كتيبة الدبابات الملكية/17 في الفترة من كانون الثاني 1989م وحتى تشرين الاول 1989م، وخدم كمساعد قائد كتيبة في نفس الكتيبة من تشرين الاول 1989م وحتى كانون الثاني 1991م، وبعدها تم ترفيع جلالته الى رتبة رائد. حضر جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني دورة الأركان عام 1990م، في كلية الأركان الملكية البريطانية في كمبربي في المملكة المتحدة. وفي الفترة من كانون الاول عام 1990م وحتى عام 1991م، خدم جلالته كممثل لسلاح الدروع في مكتب المفتش العام في القوات المسلحة الأردنية.
 قاد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني كتيبة المدرعات الملكية الثانية في عام 1992م، وفي عام 1993م أصبح برتبة عقيد في قيادة اللواء المدرع الأربعين، ومن ثم أصبح مساعداً لقائد القوات الخاصة الملكية الأردنية، ومن ثم قائداً لها عام 1994م برتبة عميد، وفي عام 1996م أعاد تنظيم القوات الخاصة لتتشكل من وحدات مختارة لتكون قيادة العمليات الخاصة. ورُقِّى جلالته الى رتبة لواء عام 1998م، وفي ذات العام خلال شهري حزيران وتموز حضر جلالته دورة إدارة المصادر الدفاعية في مدرسة مونتيري البحرية.
 بالإضافة لخدمة جلالته العسكرية كضابط، فانه قد تولى مهام نائب الملك عدة مرات أثناء غياب جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه عن البلاد. وقد صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية في 24 كانون الثاني 1999م، بتعيين جلالته ولياً للعهد، علما بأنه تولى ولاية العهد بموجب إرادة ملكية سامية صدرت وفقاً للمادة 28 من الدستور يوم ولادة جلالته في 30 كانون الثاني 1962م ولغاية الأول من نيسان 1965م.
 ومنذ تولي جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين العرش، وهو يسير ملتزما بنهج والده الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه، في تعزيز دور الأردن الإيجابي والمعتدل في العالم العربي، ويعمل جاهدا لإيجاد الحل العادل والدائم والشامل للصراع العربي الإسرائيلي. ويسعى جلالته نحو مزيد من مأسسة الديمقراطية والتعددية السياسية التي أرساها جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه، والتوجه نحو تحقيق الاستدامة في النمو الاقتصادي والتنمية الاجتماعية بهدف الوصول إلى نوعية حياة أفضل لجميع الأردنيين. وقد عمل جلالة الملك منذ توليه مقاليد الحكم على تعزيز علاقات الأردن الخارجية، وتقوية دور المملكة المحوري في العمل من أجل السلام والاستقرار الإقليمي.
 وقد انضم الأردن في عهد جلالته، إلى منظمة التجارة العالمية، وتم توقيع اتفاقيات تجارة حرة مع ست عشرة دولة عربية، وتوقيع اتفاقية التجارة الحرة مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، واتفاقية الشراكة بين الأردن والاتحاد الأوروبي، مما أرسى أساسا صلبا لإدماج الأردن في الاقتصاد العالمي. وشارك جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بصورة شخصية ناشطة في إرساء قواعد الإصلاح الإداري الوطني، وترسيخ الشفافية والمساءلة في العمل العام. وقد عمل دون كلل على تقدم الحريات المدنية، جاعلاً الأردن واحدا من أكثر البلدان تقدمية في الشرق الأوسط. كما عمل باهتمام على سن التشريعات الضرورية التي تؤمن للمرأة دورا كاملا غير منقوص في الحياة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية في المملكة.
 وقد اقترن جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بجلالة الملكة رانيا في العاشر من حزيران 1993م، ورزق جلالتاهما بنجلين هما سمو الأمير حسين الذي ولد في 28 حزيران 1994م، وسمو الأمير هاشم الذي ولد في 30 كانون الثاني 2005م، وبابنتين هما سمو الأميرة إيمان التي ولدت في 27 أيلول 1996م، وسمو الأميرة سلمى التي ولدت في 26 أيلول 2000م. ولجلالته أربعة أخوة وست أخوات.
 ويحمل جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني العديد من الأوسمة من الدول العربية والأجنبية. وهو مؤهل كطيار، وكمظلي في مجال الهبوط الحر بالمظلة. ومن هواياته سباق السيارات (وقد فاز ببطولة سباق الرالي الوطني الأردني)، وممارسة الرياضات المائية والغطس خاصة أنه قد تدرب على أعمال الضفادع البشرية، ومن هواياته الأخرى اقتناء الأسلحة القديمة.
 الراي.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بمناسبه عيد ميلاد القائد الأعلى جلاله الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين  

بأسمي و بأسم إدارة المنتدى :
أرفع اسمى ايات التهنئه و التبريك بمناسبة عيد ميلاد سيدي صاحب الجلاله الهاشميه  

وبقولك يا سيدي 

كل عام وانتا بخير والشعب الاردني بألف خير  

 

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1156x866 الابعاد 100KB.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا صديقي 

سلمت يدالك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كل عام وقائد البلاد والبلاد بألف خير ...كل عام وانت بخير يا جلالة الملك

----------


## ajluni top

مشكورين عا مروركم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كل عام وسيد البلاد بألف ألف خير

----------


## زهره التوليب

كل عام وسيد البلاد بألف ألف خير

----------


## future-engineer

كل عاااااااااام و قائدناااااااا بألف خير ...

----------


## احساس المطر

كل عام وانت بالف خير سيدي والله يمد بعمرك يا تاج العرب

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وجلالة سيدنا ابو حسين بالف خير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وقائد البلاد بالف خير . :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

